# New "owned" receiver



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Where do you buy a NEW "owned" hr24?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Where do you buy a NEW "owned" hr24?


There is no such thing. The newest you can get is one a Directv employee activated on their account, and turned off.

You can buy a new one from the Access Card department, but as with everything Directv, there is no guarantee it will be new or refurb, or what model it will be.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Where do you buy a NEW "owned" hr24?


From a Direct TV employee, ebay, or craigslist. Just make sure you call the Access Card Department to verify the RID is owned, free and clear so you can add it to your account.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

did you forget the "NEW" part of the question?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> There is no such thing. The newest you can get is one *a Directv employee* activated on their account, and turned off.
> 
> You can buy a new one from the Access Card department, but as with everything Directv, there is no guarantee it will be new or refurb, or what model it will be.





bixler said:


> From *a Direct TV employee*, ebay, or craigslist. Just make sure you call the Access Card Department to verify the RID is owned, free and clear so you can add it to your account.


<Snicker>
:lol:
</Snicker>


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

If it was owned then it is not new but used.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had brand new owned HR24s, they are out there, although finding them is quite difficult.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I thought it was said in the past that buying a receiver outright from DirecTV was one of the exceptions, they could send a new in box 24 because it was done so rarely.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, they told me they couldnt guarantee what I would get. They might have changed policy. Ill find out when the HR34 comes out in full release, as Im going to try to buy one.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

You could buy a HR24 from Solid Signal, deactivate from your account, then it would be a NEW "owned" HR24.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The only owned boxes SolidSignal has are refurb -21Pros.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Well, they told me they couldnt guarantee what I would get. They might have changed policy. Ill find out when the HR34 comes out in full release, as Im going to try to buy one.


Regardless of policy, the HR34 will be different. You order one of those, you won't get a HR20-24. Now, if an HR35 comes out, thats different.

I hope the policy did change. If I pay $200 or less, I get whatever. If I pay $500 for owned, I'm very particular.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

SaLance said:


> You could buy a HR24 from Solid Signal, deactivate from your account, then it would be a NEW "owned" HR24.


No sorry, it doesn't work that way. Aren't you a CSR?

If you bought one from Solid Signal, turned it on then shut it off you wouldn't have a new owned unit you'd have a new useless unit waiting for a return kit because it would activate as leased.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

SaLance said:


> You could buy a HR24 from Solid Signal, deactivate from your account, then it would be a NEW "owned" HR24.


Sorry, that's not how it works. Like Matt said, you order from Solid Signal it's a lease just like ordering from DIRECTV, when you deactivate it you are expected to send it back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Sorry, that's not how it works. Like Matt said, you order from Solid Signal it's a lease just like ordering from DIRECTV, when you deactivate it you are expected to send it back.


The exception to this is if you're a commercial customer, which has to be proven to SS before they will sell you one.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You could possibly contact ACDT to see if they would be willing to charge you the difference between the leased/owned price of a receiver and then order a new one online.

However why wouldn't you just order a owned HD DVR and then when you get the work order just select what receiver you want. Since you're an installer you would have control of what you pulled out of your own warehouse.


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had owned recievers at my house till I used the protection plan for 2 broke recievers. Now DTV says they are leased because I swappped them out under the plan after they broke. So if you buy one, don't get it swapped under the protection plan.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> I had owned recievers at my house till I used the protection plan for 2 broke recievers. Now DTV says they are leased because I swappped them out under the plan after they broke. So if you buy one, don't get it swapped under the protection plan.


 this is a good reason to have the protection plan, as they do "replace" defective owned receivers with owned replacements.


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> this is a good reason to have the protection plan, as they do "replace" defective owned receivers with owned replacements.


It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.

I am only saying this because the OP wants to buy a new "owned" reciever. It's good the have the protection plan for replacement and dish alignment, but your "owned" reciever will be labeled "leased" if it gets replaced.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SaLance said:


> You could buy a HR24 from Solid Signal, deactivate from your account, then it would be a NEW "owned" HR24.


That is not correct.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.
> 
> I am only saying this because the OP wants to buy a new "owned" reciever. It's good the have the protection plan for replacement and dish alignment, but your "owned" reciever will be labeled "leased" if it gets replaced.


This is wrong. They gave you bad info.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.


I've had owned receivers replaced under the protection plan and they remained owned, as they should. If your new receivers were activated as leased someone screwed up.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

loudog2 said:


> It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.
> 
> I am only saying this because the OP wants to buy a new "owned" reciever. It's good the have the protection plan for replacement and dish alignment, but your "owned" reciever will be labeled "leased" if it gets replaced.


I beg to differ. I have had 2 receivers swapped in the last few months and both were swapped owned for owned. Here is the trick, if its a service call where the tech swaps the receiver for you then he calls it in and its activated as leased. All you have to do is call the access card department directly at 877-887-7994 and let them know that you just had a owned receiver replaced under the protection plan and that you see it was activated as leased on your account online. They will activate it as additional receiver (owned) and then deactivate the leased one. If I was you and you have been told different I would call now to get that changed. Use the number I provided. You have to have the protection plan though. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

I will call again. He went through the list of recievers and stated why they were changed. Even the original sony I had swapped for the mpeg4 back in the day was put as leased. That program was supposed to be a equal swap for upgrade. I even told the guy I still have reciepts from the ones that were swapped. He didn't care! I installed them myself, they were sent via fedex.

Anyway, I'll give that number a call to see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's different if they're upgrades, I believe.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

loudog2 said:


> I will call again. He went through the list of recievers and stated why they were changed. Even the original sony I had swapped for the mpeg4 back in the day was put as leased. That program was supposed to be a equal swap for upgrade. I even told the guy I still have reciepts from the ones that were swapped. He didn't care! I installed them myself, they were sent via fedex.
> 
> Anyway, I'll give that number a call to see what I can do. Thanks.


It sounds like your describing a MPEG4 free swap of equipment. That could be a little different. I dont see how they could take your owned equipment and give you leased even in that case but it could be. Is that what you are talking about?

I went through the MPEG4 swap out but it was before I owned any of my equipment. Please let us know what happens and if this is what happened to get the receivers swapped out.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> I will call again. He went through the list of recievers and stated why they were changed. *Even the original sony I had swapped for the mpeg4 back in the day was put as leased*. That program was supposed to be a equal swap for upgrade. I even told the guy I still have reciepts from the ones that were swapped. He didn't care! I installed them myself, they were sent via fedex.
> 
> Anyway, I'll give that number a call to see what I can do. Thanks.





sigma1914 said:


> That's different if they're upgrades, I believe.


Bingo!
This wasn't a replacement for a defective "owned" receiver, but an upgrade.

Since a leased receiver will be replaced, if defective, [as mine have] with only the cost of shipping, the protection plan isn't really worth the $20 shipping fee.
Now an owned receiver that is defective, without the protection plan will also be replaced, "but" the replacement is a leased receiver.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.


I had an owned receiver replaced under the protection plan with a owned receiver. It is still marked as owned.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

loudog2 said:


> It is good! But they do not replace a "owned" reciever with another "owned" reciever. It is "leased" not "owned" if you get it replaced. I argued with them for a couple minutes on that one. I noticed reciever status on my bills changed to "leased" after they were replaced.
> 
> I am only saying this because the OP wants to buy a new "owned" reciever. It's good the have the protection plan for replacement and dish alignment, but your "owned" reciever will be *labeled* "leased" if it gets replaced.





azarby said:


> I had an owned receiver replaced under the protection plan with a owned receiver. It is still *marked* as owned.


Where do you find that info online?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Where do you find that info online?


Log into your account and check your bill to see how many receivers say leased and how many say additional. If it just happened it will be in the recent history section towards the top. Hope that helps.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Log into your account and check your bill to see how many receivers say leased and how many say additional. If it just happened it will be in the recent history section towards the top. Hope that helps.


You can also tell by what they call the fee. If it's "Lease fee" it's a leased receiver and if it's "Mirroring Fee" it's an owned receiver.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

joshjr said:


> Log into your account and check your bill to see how many receivers say leased and how many say additional. If it just happened it will be in the recent history section towards the top. Hope that helps.





RunnerFL said:


> You can also tell by what they call the fee. If it's "Lease fee" it's a leased receiver and if it's "Mirroring Fee" it's an owned receiver.


Thank you


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

true protection plan replaces owned with owned


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Where do you find that info online?


You need to look at your bill and see what is marked as leased or additional receiver. Additional receivers are owned. I also verified it with an access card CSR a couple of weeks after replacement.


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

joshjr said:


> It sounds like your describing a MPEG4 free swap of equipment. That could be a little different. I dont see how they could take your owned equipment and give you leased even in that case but it could be. Is that what you are talking about?
> 
> I went through the MPEG4 swap out but it was before I owned any of my equipment. Please let us know what happens and if this is what happened to get the receivers swapped out.


One was a mpeg swap the other 2 were bought at tweeter a couple years ago. I will call about the other 2.

I thought the mpeg4 swap program was to be a owned to owned program? I remember a lot of people were mad that they bought expensive HD recievers that wouldn't work now.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

loudog2 said:


> One was a mpeg swap the other 2 were bought at tweeter a couple years ago. I will call about the other 2.
> 
> *I thought the mpeg4 swap program was to be a owned to owned program? * I remember a lot of people were mad that they bought expensive HD recievers that wouldn't work now.


I dont know the answer to that. I would assume the same thing. There would be alot of mad people that would be going back to leased equipment. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

The OP knew the answer when he posted the question. He's an Installer for DISH and DirecTV. I guess he was bored.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> The OP knew the answer when he posted the question. He's an Installer for DISH and DirecTV. I guess he was bored.


Maybe it would be better to say "He installs DISH and DirecTV"


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe it would be better to say "He installs DISH and DirecTV"


Indeed, VOS. I stand corrected. :lol:


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

The only thing ive seen, is a new customer claiming to be an RVer can setup a new account, buy an HD receiver that he owns, but doesnt get any rebates or credits of any kind on the account. Directv wanted $300 for the HD receiver through retailer services.

We never tried it with a dvr and dont know the cost.

Anyone else? I

Ya i was bored, as well as if anyone else knew how to get an new owned reciever.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

And yes, I install sat systems, I am not cert directv, just wild blue. Yet know more than any OnO tech around.

The last install i saw was at one of my buildings, i should call into directv and file a damage claim, my god, who trains these guys?? Damaging apartment buildings is that in the certification?? Ill post pics of this awesome OnO install for you guys that think cert directv installers are the bomb.....and i lost that sale and install a block from my house because of it.....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes.... who does train some of these people?! Sometimes it seems like they are given a set of tools and a truck and turned loose! You should see some of the stuff these pople come up with!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jodean said:


> And yes, I install sat systems, I am not cert directv, just wild blue. *Yet know more than any OnO tech around*.


Not sure where "around" is, but your posts have suggested you don't know as much as you think you know. :nono:


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

quit, were done here

Im on these forums, thats why i know more than they do, they dont care, they go home and watch tv, i read forums. Who do you think told me i need an 8 way for 8 tuners?? Ya, the OnO tech......


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the advantage of an owned vs leased receiver.

The receiver fee per month is the same - leased vs "additional tv" of $6.

The initial purchase can be from $200 - $500 difference depending on offers from Directv when you get it.

I realize that when you get a new receiver you are tying in for 2 yr contract but that is only a maximum ETF of $240 if you cancelled in the first month. And if you buy a receiver, surely you plan on being with Directv for a long time.

I guess if you buy then you can guarantee the receiver, but if you get it from SolidSignal at the full lease price then you can guarantee it too.

If something goes wrong then you get the leased replaced (albeit with an unknown and possibly refurbished one) but if you have the protection plan do they replace your owned with a like owned? And if so is it new or refurbished (ie if you had an HR20-700 owned, could you get a brand new one under the plan?).

I know you could change the hard drive, but an eSATA is just as easy if not easier for most and certainly wouldnt warrant the additional cost.

Am I missing something? Is it just a "because I can" or "because I want to" - which I can understand - everyone has different wishes.

?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Who do you think told me i need an 8 way for 8 tuners?? Ya, the OnO tech......


"and you fell for it too". :lol:
Had you actually gone through the training, you might have known better.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Jodean said:


> And yes, I install sat systems, I am not cert directv, just wild blue. Yet know more than any OnO tech around.
> 
> The last install i saw was at one of my buildings, i should call into directv and file a damage claim, my god, who trains these guys?? Damaging apartment buildings is that in the certification?? Ill post pics of this awesome OnO install for you guys that think cert directv installers are the bomb.....and i lost that sale and install a block from my house because of it.....


I don't recall anyone saying that all certified DirecTV installers are "the bomb".
Just as with any other industry, some are better than others. But if I'm having a DirecTV satellite system installed at my house, I want a certified DirecTV installer to do the install.

I may have been lucky, but I have had good techs come out to my house on each occasion when I have had an issue. In fact, in my area, there are D* install techs and D* upgrade techs. The guys who install the dishes do so every day.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread seems to have strayed away from its original premise, quite a bit. 

I would appreciate all involved staying away from generalizations. My experience with DIRECTV techs has been excellent and I am pleased to say some of my friends are DIRECTV techs, "OnO" as you put it. They are diligent and well-trained. 

If there's nothing more to be said on the original topic, I could close this thread, I suppose.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This thread seems to have strayed away from its original premise, quite a bit.
> 
> I would appreciate all involved staying away from generalizations. My experience with DIRECTV techs has been excellent and I am pleased to say some of my friends are DIRECTV techs, "OnO" as you put it. They are diligent and well-trained.
> 
> If there's nothing more to be said on the original topic, I could close this thread, I suppose.


I asked a question about the topic a few posts up and really am interested in a reply, so could you keep it open? Or move it to a new topic please Stuart?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> I am trying to figure out the advantage of an owned vs leased receiver.


You can deactivate an owned receiver and not have to send it back. You can then reactivate it at any time.

If you leave DirecTV you don't send owned receivers back. You can sell them on eBay and recoup some of the cost.

You can open them up and put in a bigger hard drive. Putting the bigger hard drive inside means no external device you have to power up which leads to power/money savings.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks RunnerFL

That makes sense. Gives me some pro's and con's to weigh up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jodean said:


> did you forget the "NEW" part of the question?


Did you miss the "there is no such thing"?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> You can deactivate an owned receiver and not have to send it back. You can then reactivate it at any time.
> 
> If you leave DirecTV you don't send owned receivers back. You can sell them on eBay and recoup some of the cost.
> 
> You can open them up and put in a bigger hard drive. Putting the bigger hard drive inside means no external device you have to power up which leads to power/money savings.


All valid points. If you stick with one tv provider like I tend to do, and not jump ship every chance to get a little bit of a price cut, several of those items don't really matter. It just depends on which customer model you fall into....I've been with Direct for 12 years, don't really have any plans on leaving. Never would want to waste my money owning one the dvrs...HDD's die literally every few years....caps expand on the motherboards, etc...let them deal with the repairs and replacements...it doesnt affect recurring monthly costs one dime...and it would take me years to recover the cost difference between leased and owned initial purchase prices in the energy savings between an internal and external drive....plus its easier to manage the external drive...taking these things apart takes longer than a few minutes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Did you miss the "there is no such thing"?


Well, according to Matt, they do exist, though rare and he's had some. I have to admit I'm having trouble coming up with a scenario where you could get an unused new receiver, unless an employee got one and decided not to use it with it still in the box.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, according to Matt, they do exist, though rare and he's had some. I have to admit I'm having trouble coming up with a scenario where you could get an unused new receiver, unless an employee got one and decided not to use it with it still in the box.


Two words: Commercial accounts


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You can deactivate an owned receiver and not have to send it back. You can then reactivate it at any time.
> 
> If you leave DirecTV you don't send owned receivers back. You can sell them on eBay and recoup some of the cost.
> 
> You can open them up and put in a bigger hard drive. Putting the bigger hard drive inside means no external device you have to power up which leads to power/money savings.


On top of this if you have the protection plan then you would get an owned unit in the swap out as well. If they happened to give you a model you didnt like you are not stuck with it. You can sell it and buy another owned model you want. Its about freedom from contracts, having what you want model wise and being able to sell them instead of giving them back to D*. Also I would like to say that the $200-500 is a stretch. I would say depending on what you are buying owned could be anywhere from $50-$400. That will go up if there happens to be HR34's come available as owned. To each their own. I have 5 owned DVR's and 1 leased. I have been out of contract for 2 years and do not plan on re-entering anytime soon unless I can grantee what I will get. I might be willing to do it for a HR34 but I really want to own one and not lease it. At least that model can be specified.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> All valid points. If you stick with one tv provider like I tend to do, and not jump ship every chance to get a little bit of a price cut, several of those items don't really matter. It just depends on which customer model you fall into....I've been with Direct for 12 years, don't really have any plans on leaving. Never would want to waste my money owning one the dvrs...HDD's die literally every few years....caps expand on the motherboards, etc...let them deal with the repairs and replacements...it doesnt affect recurring monthly costs one dime...*and it would take me years to recover the cost difference between leased and owned initial purchase prices* in the energy savings between an internal and external drive....plus its easier to manage the external drive...taking these things apart takes longer than a few minutes.


I would have to disagree. I have never paid more then $145 plus shipping for any of the HD DVR's I have owned. D* charges $200 to lease them or more to own.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I presume you bought used equipment, yes?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

So the only way to get owned swapped for owned is the Protction Plan? Or
Can you buy a reciever say from Solid Signal and have it owned swapped for owned?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Can you buy a reciever say from Solid Signal and have it owned swapped for owned?


If you're not a commercial customer the SS unit will be a leased unit, when activated.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If you're not a commercial customer the SS unit will be a leased unit, when activated.


Ok Thanks VOS


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

I think...

Jodean can order a leased IRD on his account, regardless of type.

Activate it new in box, never taking it out of the box.

Deactivate it the same day.

Refuse to send it back, and then pay the non return fee in addition to the lease fee already paid.

Then it would be 'technically' new in box, owned, and as long as he kept his account clean, would be able to be activated on another account.

But, i'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

"veryoldschool" said:


> If you're not a commercial customer the SS unit will be a leased unit, when activated.


Except for a HR21 Pro.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> If it was owned then it is not new but used.


I bought an "Owned" DVR that had never been used but it was "Owned" by a Directv Retailer who just used it as a display device but it had never been Activated.

It was listed as "Owned" as a Commercial Account because he was a Directv Retailer (who was going out of business).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If this is a new account customers have a purchase option such as you described. You can request a HD DVR as well with the purchase option for new customers. 

For existing customers you've been given the information.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

netraa said:


> I think...
> 
> Jodean can order a leased IRD on his account, regardless of type.
> 
> ...


Nope. The unit is still considered DirecTVs property, and they will not activate it again, unless they get it back first.


----------



## tech400 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am sorry if this is not appropriate, but what is a receiver bought from Amazon considered? I bought 2 H24s and an HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tech400 said:


> I am sorry if this is not appropriate, but what is a receiver bought from Amazon considered? I bought 2 H24s and an HR24.


When you activate them, they're activated as leased receivers, unless you have a commercial account.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

tech400 said:


> I am sorry if this is not appropriate, but what is a receiver bought from Amazon considered? I bought 2 H24s and an HR24.


If you are ordering receivers from any type of retailer, and paying around $100 for an HD receiver and about $200 for a HDDVR, they are all leased. New owned, are very hard to get, and much more expensive.


----------



## tech400 (Apr 6, 2008)

Veryoldschool and Ccarncross
Thank both of you for your replies.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you bought the unit from amazon directlythen it is a lease. If you bought the receiver from an individual selling them it's a _possibility _it is owned. I've sold owned units through amazon several times.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Sorry, that's not how it works. Like Matt said, you order from Solid Signal it's a lease just like ordering from DIRECTV, when you deactivate it you are expected to send it back.


 My fault, I left out a critical piece of info, deactivate it, and pay the Non Return Fee, and then the reciever will be owned.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SaLance said:


> My fault, I left out a critical piece of info, deactivate it, and pay the Non Return Fee, and then the reciever will be owned.


That is more expensive than just buying it outright which is what I have done on Ebay.

Just have to make sure it is listed as "Owned" and then get the RID # and call Directv's Access Card Dept. and ask them if that RID # is linked to an "Owned" DVR!!!


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Richierich said:


> That is more expensive than just buying it outright which is what I have done on Ebay.
> 
> Just have to make sure it is listed as "Owned" and then get the RID # and call Directv's Access Card Dept. and ask them if that RID # is linked to an "Owned" DVR!!!


Never said it was cheap, but the OP wanted a "NEW" owned HR24. That would be the only way I know of.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

SaLance said:


> My fault, I left out a critical piece of info, deactivate it, and pay the Non Return Fee, and then the reciever will be owned.


I doubt even then they would consider it as owned. So you would pay like $199 up front and then another $450 but then own it you think? Mark be down for having my doubts.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I doubt even then they would consider it as owned. So you would pay like $199 up front and then another $450 but then own it you think? Mark be down for having my doubts.


While I too don't think it would end up being a useful receiver, the non returned equipment charge is $250 [from the notice that came in the return package last week], so $199+$250= $449 for "a brick".


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

joshjr said:


> I doubt even then they would consider it as owned. So you would pay like $199 up front and then another $450 but then own it you think? Mark be down for having my doubts.


Happens occasionaly, someone deactivates services, doesn't return recievers, pays the NRF (rare), then reactivates a few years later and wants to use the recievers he has, since he paid the NRF, Access Card Distribution Team changes recievers to owned. It will work, way too expensive, not very logical, but has happened and could happen


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

IIRC, they "blacklist" unreturned receivers so they cannot be acitvated again, even if the non-return fee gets paid. I don't think what you're claiming is sound advice to get an owned unit.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> IIRC, they "blacklist" unreturned receivers so they cannot be acitvated again, even if the non-return fee gets paid. I don't think what you're claiming is sound advice to get an owned unit.


You could call up and ask the Access Card Dept. how they handle leased recievers that are deactivated and the NRF is paid. They are not Blacklisted. I agree that it isn't sound advice, its too expensive, a big hassle, and definetly out of the norm. Simply the only way I could think of to get a new HR24 out of the box, and own it.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

So if I buy a HR21 pro from solid signal it will be owned? How do I confirm this with DTV? I am sure I can get 5 different answers if I call enough CSRs. (5) :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Elephanthead said:


> So if I buy a HR21 pro from solid signal it will be owned? How do I confirm this with DTV? I am sure I can get 5 different answers if I call enough CSRs. (5) :lol:


All HR21Pro units are owned, there were never any that were leased.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BUT, regular HR21 units (not the Pro) from SS are all leased. So do be careful to specifically get an HR21Pro and not an HR21-x00 of some variety.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

Guy's I'll tell you what I did back when the HR21's were new ( and yes DTV allowed this) : Like the OP I wanted a brand new dvr so I wasn't interested in going thru DTV to buy it since they wouldn't guarantee a brand new one. So I went to Best Buy and bought one (back when that was still possible). Of course it was originally a leased box. Then I called Card Access which is the ONLY ones who can change the status of the boxes from leased/owned. I told the Card Access person I wanted to pay the $300 difference which is the case between the "front end cost" vs the FULL price you pay for a owned unit so I could change the status of the dvr over to owned. She went ahead and added the $300 difference to my next DTV bill and my dvr was switched over to an owned unit. So what I'm possibly suggesting is you could go ahead and get one thru Solid Signal then call Card Access and ask to do the same thing as I did. Most likely they will also let you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And, if you get a Pro from SolidSignal, I believe they are all refurb. So you'll own it, but it won't be new.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you want to do what sunfire9us did, I highly recommend calling D* 1st and making arrangements prior to getting the units from a 3rd party to make sure they will allow it. If you truly want to own the units, I would make sure D* will still allow you to do this instead of leasing them and then trying to buy them and being told we don't do that anymore.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

EXACTLY!!! Because I wouldn't be surprised if Directv has changed their Policy in this regards and won't let you pay to Own it but call then to make sure.

Ask to speak to a Representative from the Access Card Department as they are the only ones who will Truly Know!!! Some First Line CSR may give you Bogus Info not knowing Better!!!


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> If you want to do what sunfire9us did, I highly recommend calling D* 1st and making arrangements prior to getting the units from a 3rd party to make sure they will allow it. If you truly want to own the units, I would make sure D* will still allow you to do this instead of leasing them and then trying to buy them and being told we don't do that anymore.


I believe Card Access normally wont have any problem with a person wishing to do what I did with them IF they are already an existing customer. Something tells me the only time they would prolly be a pain in the butt about doing this is if you were to be talking about a new customer just signing onto DTV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sunfire9us said:


> I believe Card Access normally wont have any problem with a person wishing to do what I did with them IF they are already an existing customer. Something tells me the only time they would prolly be a pain in the butt about doing this is if you were to be talking about a new customer just signing onto DTV.


It's actually funny that you brought this up. Today I replaced a dead owned receiver. Since I have the protection plan the replacement is supposed to be owned as well. During the activation the level 1 rep said she would have to send me to the access card department to verify that the unit was owned. I said ok since I actually wanted to talk to the access card department in the first place to verify this. When I got on the phone with the access card department he said he saw in my notes that I wanted to make my dvr owned and he thought I wanted to purchase it so he told me I just had to pay the difference of $200 for my HR21 (He said they are currently valued at $400). I straightened him out of course but it was funny that he just came right out with that info.

Maybe they are now trying to sell off older stock to existing customers?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA on all this you can't own it new stuff. 

New owned HR24 and new owned HR34. No problem.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA on all this you can't own it new stuff.
> 
> New owned HR24 and new owned HR34. No problem.


They were NIB unopened with matching access cards on the box?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, please elucidate.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It's actually funny that you brought this up. Today I replaced a dead owned receiver. Since I have the protection plan the replacement is supposed to be owned as well. During the activation the level 1 rep said she would have to send me to the access card department to verify that the unit was owned. I said ok since I actually wanted to talk to the access card department in the first place to verify this. When I got on the phone with the access card department he said he saw in my notes that I wanted to make my dvr owned and he thought I wanted to purchase it so he told me I just had to pay the difference of $200 for my HR21 (He said they are currently valued at $400). I straightened him out of course but it was funny that he just came right out with that info.
> 
> Maybe they are now trying to sell off older stock to existing customers?


Huh. Must have changed their policy.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds more like this CSR was operating a bit out of recommended policies.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a "new" hr21 pro from beach audio. I will let you just know if the capacitor blows up or if it was properly replaced. I will also let you know if the access department tries to screw me or not. It was pretty cheap and I want to be able to upgrade the hard drive so I bought it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Huh. Must have changed their policy.
> 
> Rich





Stuart Sweet said:


> Sounds more like this CSR was operating a bit out of recommended policies.


It's not unheard of for ACDT to present this solution if someone is requesting to own all of their receivers.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

How to get an owned receiver:

- As a NEW (and ONLY as a NEW) customer, there is a seldom-talked-about and not advertised deal where you can pay, up-front, for an HD-DVR and HD receiver, for about $250-300 (I forget the exact price), and you will own the equipment and not have a 2-year contract. This option is intended for people who have no/bad credit or can't provide an SSN. As I said, it isn't advertised and many CSRs may not know about it, but they can look up the info. NOTE: no guarentee as to what models you'll get, or if they're refubs or new. Expect refurbs/older models.

- Commercial accounts. Requires a significant amount of paperwork to set up one, etc., but if you already have one, or know someone who does, they can order (and pay for) you a receiver that will be owned. They will have to pay for it, and then call and have it removed (from pending status) from their account before you can activate it.

- Used from DirecTV employees. DirecTV employees own their receivers.

- From someone who deactivates and removes an owned receiver from their account that is in good standing with DirecTV (no outstanding balance) and gives/sells it to you.

- By calling the DirecTV Access Card Team and paying full price. And despite what they may tell you, the official policy is that these will be NEW receivers. They may not always be the latest model, and you can't specify anything but the "class" of receiver (i.e., HD-DVR), but they are supposed to be new, which means that most of the time they will be whatever the latest model is. Receivers are so rarely ordered this way that they are hand-fulfilled rather than going though the normal "grab from the top of the stack" procedure. And if for some reason, you DON'T get a new one, you can send it back and get a replacement as long as you don't activate it first.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I had thought that you couldnt start a new customer acct with all owned equipment in an effort to avoid the 2-year commitment. An owned HD receiver and an HD DVR would cost well over $250-$300, more like 5 or 6 hundred.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I had thought that you couldnt start a new customer acct with all owned equipment in an effort to avoid the 2-year commitment. An owned HD receiver and an HD DVR would cost well over $250-$300, more like 5 or 6 hundred.


You cannot start a new account with owned equipment that you've obtained elsewhere, that is true. But as I specifically stated, DirecTV has offers designed for those who can't provide SSN information or otherwise need to own their equipment, and that equipment is sold, on a one-time basis, at a significant discount. Only NEW customers qualify for this deal.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> How to get an owned receiver:
> 
> - Used from DirecTV employees. DirecTV employees own their receivers.
> 
> .


New policy is DTV employees are not allowed to sell any equipment they are giving as part of their employee accounts.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

west99999 said:


> New policy is DTV employees are not allowed to sell any equipment they are giving as part of their employee accounts.


That SUCKS. They were my main source for new stuff.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> You cannot start a new account with owned equipment that you've obtained elsewhere, that is true. But as I specifically stated, DirecTV has offers designed for those who can't provide SSN information or otherwise need to own their equipment, and that equipment is sold, on a one-time basis, at a significant discount. Only NEW customers qualify for this deal.


You're combining two different things actually.

There is an option to get an owned new customer deal. It's pricey and has set equipment options. You cannot mix n match equipment like you can in the leased deal. It ranges from $150 - $250 plus an activation fee. There are also limitations on getting other equipment on the account for a set time frame. The option is really for people who would want service for a short time frame to try it out.

The deal for people without SSN is still leased they just have to pay a fee to get service which gets refunded over the life of the account. Those people still have to pay for advanced equipment and a higher fee.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

*DTV employees* is the key phase here. Once they quit their stuff is still owned and they are no longer employees. You do the math.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

matt said:


> *DTV employees* is the key phase here. Once they quit their stuff is still owned and they are no longer employees. You do the math.


"When your employment ends, your complimentary DIRECTV programming will be disconnected within seven days. To avoid a disruption if you wish to continue service and begin paying for your account, please fill out and return the Employee Account Conversion Request form."

The account conversion request form states if you continue service your boxes will become leased and if you wish to terminate your service a return kit will be supplied to return your employee owned equipment. So we will see how that plays out as turnover is high it will not take long to find out.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

So the option is to sell your "employee owned" equipment and switch to DISH or cable, or give it back to DirecTv for the privilege of paying them for service? That is a no brainer.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

No if you have a DTV employee account and terminate employement you either start paying for service or send your equipment back to them as it is no longer owned. Is the way I read the new policy.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Then it was never owned in the first place.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I guess its a loaner. lol


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What is DirecTv's aversion to people owning their boxes? Do they not realize if people invest their own money, often 1.5X the lease price or more, they are more inclined to STAY with DirecTv? I never understood this.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> What is DirecTv's aversion to people owning their boxes? Do they not realize if people invest their own money, often 1.5X the lease price or more, they are more inclined to STAY with DirecTv? I never understood this.


You can order owned equipment through DIRECTV. Their aversion is that people who have been ripped off usually get more upset at the company than the person who defrauded them.

As West hit on the amount of equipment that DIRECTV gives out to new employees who are no longer around in 6 months is probably a huge cost given normal job attrition for call centers. If they can save save all that cash from walking out the door why not? If employees had to pay or get agreements then it would be one thing.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

We wouldnt have to search out employee owned boxes if Solid Signal, or any other store in the country, were allowed to sell owned boxes.

If you dont know who to ask for, you would be hard pressed to even find a CSR that knew you could buy a DVR, and then they still wont even guarantee which one they will send you, even at the premium price, and it might be new, but probably will be used.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> We wouldnt have to search out employee owned boxes if Solid Signal, or any other store in the country, were allowed to sell owned boxes.
> 
> If you dont know who to ask for, you would be hard pressed to even find a CSR that knew you could buy a DVR, and then they still wont even guarantee which one they will send you, even at the premium price, and it might be new, but probably will be used.


Purchase option is always NIB.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Purchase option is always NIB.


When I talked to the Access Card dept about buying my HR24, they told me they couldnt guarantee a model OR a new one. See, its just that kind of stuff that they need to get their stories together on.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Then it was never owned in the first place.


Good point. Great point! But I would think that allows the D* employees to add bigger HDDs without worrying about sanctions. Other than that, I can't think of any reason for them not to be leased in the first place.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What is DirecTv's aversion to people owning their boxes? Do they not realize if people invest their own money, often 1.5X the lease price or more, they are more inclined to STAY with DirecTv? I never understood this.


I think they get tax breaks of some sort on leased boxes that they don't get on owned boxes.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Good point. Great point! But I would think that allows the D* employees to add bigger HDDs without worrying about sanctions. Other than that, I can't think of any reason for them not to be leased in the first place.
> 
> Rich


I think it just reached the point where it cost less to attempt to get the equipment back than it did to just let the ex employee walk away with it. Either that or someone brought up how much it was costing and everyone looked at each other and assumed this was happening already.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I think it just reached the point where it cost less to attempt to get the equipment back than it did to just let the ex employee walk away with it. Either that or someone brought up how much it was costing and everyone looked at each other and assumed this was happening already.


Perhaps the more expensive HR34 forced this change.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

west99999 said:


> No if you have a DTV employee account and terminate employement you either start paying for service or send your equipment back to them as it is no longer owned. Is the way I read the new policy.


I have bought several HR24-500 DVRs from Directv Employees without a problem so if they Quit their Directv Employment how can they Return their Equipment, I have it and I Own it???


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I have bought several HR24-500 DVRs from Directv Employees without a problem so if they Quit their Directv Employment how can they Return their Equipment, I have it and I Own it???





west99999 said:


> *New* policy is DTV employees are not allowed to sell any equipment they are giving as part of their employee accounts.


This is apparently something new.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> This is apparently something new.


Yes, I think it is a New Directv Employee Policy and I think I know why they implemented it.


----------

